# What are your favorite speedcubing tools/resources/apps/guides?



## pjk (May 8, 2018)

I'm looking to compile a list of core tools/resources that would be useful for all new speedcubers, and also tools that would be useful to daily solvers. Things like cstimer, the wiki, algdb, the forum, WCA database, apps, etc. 

Please reply with your favorite tools/resources so I can begin to make a list. Such as:

What tools do you use every week that you find useful? 
What tools/resources did you find useful when you were starting out?


----------



## tnk351 (May 8, 2018)

Discord scrambler bot (made by @ECuber YT) : https://discordbots.org/bot/423530119836073986 really useful when you are active on discord.
I use it because I can't find any scramblers more convenient than that.
!scramble: scrambles 3x3
!scramble (event) scrambles the event
MagicPuzzlePro(android only) (game)
(can't find link)
Features various type of puzzles. Some of them are not physically possible. Has a WR of 180 days system (to keep you busy).
I've set a lot of world records (of 180 days) on that.
Edit: 88 records to be exact


----------



## Sue Doenim (May 8, 2018)

Twisty Timer is also a really nice app, also android only.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 8, 2018)

https://www.jflei.com/tnt/ for when CS is down.

@muchacho has a sweet cubalot site in his sig.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EwGW3atZwdo0_8uUaQUsm4tQviRkrfQfmW8PJK_aLmU/edit for all dem 2x2 algs.


----------



## xyzzy (May 8, 2018)

alg.cubing.net (in Chrome), mpv (or any other video player) and youtube-dl for doing reconstructions. Some people also use AutoHotKey (or some other macro software) to type in triggers faster. And on the topic of reconstructions, there's the reconstruction database cubesolv.es.

Birdflu is a complete database of every last layer alg up to 17 moves and is useful for finding alternative ZBLL/OLLCP algs without having to spend a lot of CPU time.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 8, 2018)

https://gyroninja.net/zzct/zzct.html#page For all my CT algs, and it has a TSLE and TTLL trainer.

I use Block Keeper for timing.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/block-keeper-cross-platform-desktop-timer.63611/





tnk351 said:


> Discord scrambler bot: https://discordbots.org/bot/423530119836073986 really useful when you are active on discord.
> I use it because I can't find any scramblers more convenient than that.
> !scramble: scrambles 3x3
> !scramble (event) scrambles the event
> ...


Ayy! My friend made that!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 8, 2018)

All of @Roman trainers. On his website, in his sig.

And http://tobip.ch/clltrainer/ for 2x2 alg training.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 8, 2018)

nemisizer.com
it has cool stats
not terribly useful as a practical tool though

bestsiteever.ru/zbll
zbll alg trainer
probably too advanced for a beginner

ctimer.co.uk
I usually use cs but I'm less likely to go do 200 solves on this one


----------



## ECuber YT (May 8, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Discord scrambler bot: https://discordbots.org/bot/423530119836073986 really useful when you are active on discord.
> I use it because I can't find any scramblers more convenient than that.
> !scramble: scrambles 3x3
> !scramble (event) scrambles the event
> ...


Thanks for sharing my bot  It has quite a few scramblers, doing `!scramble <2/4/5/6/7/skewb/pyra/mega/sq1/clock>` will spit out a scramble in the discord channel you're in. I'm going to be updating 4-7, wide moves are represented as lowercase, and for bigger cubes the scrambles aren't usable at all just yet.


----------



## lucarubik (May 8, 2018)

I use cubexplorer a lot, i wish i knew a bit of java or c++ or w/e because i feel.. well... it could be way better really easily (i mean all the hard job is done making more settings like adding r and such turns as QTM or HTM should be fairly easy, right?)


----------



## CornerCutter (May 9, 2018)

Cubeskills.com
As someone said Cubealot.com


----------



## tnk351 (May 9, 2018)

ECuber YT said:


> Thanks for sharing my bot  It has quite a few scramblers, doing `!scramble <2/4/5/6/7/skewb/pyra/mega/sq1/clock>` will spit out a scramble in the discord channel you're in. I'm going to be updating 4-7, wide moves are represented as lowercase, and for bigger cubes the scrambles aren't usable at all just yet.


Gave you credit on my post.


----------



## teboecubes (May 9, 2018)

Cubingtime.com is a not-so-well-known timer

Thecubicle.us, SpeedCubeShop, cubedepot, etc.


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (May 9, 2018)

cubeskills.com
It's Feliks's website.


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 9, 2018)

speedsolving.com


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (May 9, 2018)

CMLL Trainer http://alejos.org/cmll-trainer.php
for Roux users who avg 17 seconds and use 2-Look


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2018)

Good list so far. If you have any others, please go ahead and share them. We're trying to put together a little resource page for cubers to reference the best resources in the community.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 12, 2018)

https://tao-yu.github.io/Alg-Trainer/
This is my favorite alg trainer, it has pretty much anything that you need on it.


----------



## FJT97 (Jul 12, 2018)

speed-cmos.com is a very nice timer, still in developement which saves your times on a server so you dont have these random ****-all-my-solves-are-gone like it happens on cstimer


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 12, 2018)

http://algdb.net/

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/

https://thecubicle.us/

youtube.com

http://dgcubes.com/fmc/


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 13, 2018)

I think most of these were listed already: https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/cubing-resources/


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 13, 2018)

AlgDB
CubeSkills
CSTimer
YouTube
WCA
Forums
Wiki


and sometimes the discord but im too lazy to find the url for that cos its 1:19 am


----------



## Hazel (Jul 13, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> AlgDB
> CubeSkills
> CSTimer
> YouTube
> ...


In my opinion AlgDB isn't that great  it would be much better if it was updated much more often with new subsets/algs.


----------



## schapel (Jul 13, 2018)

bestsiteever.ru/tables

all common 3-style buffers are on there for all piece types


----------



## pjk (Sep 14, 2018)

I've put together an initial draft of a document with resources. I need help organizing, formatting, and adding resources to it. The idea here is to compile any useful resources/tools/websites/tutorials/channels all in one spot, since it's easy to miss them as there are so many.

Please look at the document here and edit it as you can. We need as much help as possible so please edit and discuss in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 14, 2018)

I added a timer site and an app.


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> I added a timer site and an app.


Great, please go ahead and add any others you can think of.

To anyone else who sees this, would greatly appreciate your help putting this together.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 21, 2018)

Chao Timer is good for ios. I see you need some resources for 2x2. I'll get some after I'm done with school.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 21, 2018)

pjk said:


> Great, please go ahead and add any others you can think of.
> 
> To anyone else who sees this, would greatly appreciate your help putting this together.


I added a Cubing Podcasts section with a list of all the active cubing podcasts.


----------



## pjk (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm about to publish the Resources page, would appreciate if you guys took a look at the document here and see if you can think of anything else to add. Thanks.


----------



## pjk (Oct 4, 2018)

Finally published a Resources page:
https://speedsolving.com/forum/pages/resources/

Format could use some work, but please go ahead and let me know any feedback or anything missing. Thanks.


----------



## AES (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello!
Does anyone know of an block trainer app for iOS?
Similar to
https://cubegrass.appspot.com/block_trainer/ but for iPhone.


----------



## Matt— (Dec 5, 2018)

J perm’s YouTube channel is extremely useful for getting to sub x and useful advanced tips.


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 6, 2018)

Yall gonna forget about sarahs website


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 29, 2018)

SM cubing said:


> Yall gonna forget about sarahs website



Sure, it has some nice sets but many are outdated


----------



## StrudelGod (Jan 27, 2019)

Well when I'm on mobile I used ZXYTimer on my phone or iPad, and on my computer I use cstimer. Other than that I'll use my timer and log them in a notebook I have, but I only do that when I'm doing slightly weird stuff, like when I do 3 2x2 relays. 

For learning I either use cubeskills or CyoTheKing's guides.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 27, 2019)

https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~dadams/hoya/

This is a guide to the Hoya method with some advanced edge algs. This is how I learned Hoya before the eventual switch to Yau.


----------



## pjk (Aug 18, 2019)

Just an update to make this page more useful:
https://www.speedsolving.com/pages/resources/

What are the most useful resources that aren't listed on that page? Do you suggest other sections? I'm thinking of:
- Creating subsections for 4x4 and 5x5
- Creating a section for most useful Youtube Videos
- Creating section for best tutorials (for methods, etc.)

Things like these threads would be useful to include in the 4x4 section, for example:
Force OLL Skip with Parity:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/18jkz15qtbjxtqu/Parity-1.pdf?dl=0

Yau Last 2/3 wedges algs:
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/special-yau-last-2-3-dedges-algorithms.38421/

Or this for virtual solving:
https://speedcube.site/solve/3x3

Can you guys help suggest more resources and/or sections to include?

Lastly, I want to create an introduction page to speedsolving.com for new users to learn how to solve and progress. A page that introduces cubing, basic methods overview for 3x3, and resources to get started and participate in the community. Do you guys have any recommendations on what to include on this page? What is the best 3x3 tutorial for beginners?


----------



## Electrical (Aug 18, 2019)

Store - https://speedcubeshop.com/
Timer - https://cstimer.net

J Perm - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqTVfT9JQqhA6_Hi_h_h97Q
Guide - https://www.youcandothecube.com/solve-it/3-x-3-solution
4LLL Algorithms - https://www.cubeskills.com/uploads/pdf/tutorials/4-look-last-layer.pdf
More Algorithms - https://www.cubeskills.com/categories/3x3-algs


----------



## Ash Black (Aug 18, 2019)

BrodyTheCuber and J Perm have very good tutorials


----------



## pjk (Aug 22, 2019)

Electrical said:


> Store - https://speedcubeshop.com/
> Timer - https://cstimer.net
> 
> J Perm - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqTVfT9JQqhA6_Hi_h_h97Q
> ...


Thanks, will add these.



Milo Black said:


> BrodyTheCuber and J Perm have very good tutorials


Can you link to the best tutorials from them please?

Any others? Thanks guys.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 22, 2019)

I use all of these at least weekly:
Speedsolving.com
Jperm YouTube
Cyotheking
Cuborithims
Speedsolving.com
Speedsolving.com
Cstimer.net


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 22, 2019)

speed solving.com
thecubicle
speedcube.com.au
cyothekings website for algs
cs.timer.net
youtube: j perm, Brody the cuber, cubeorithms, Tingman, cyotheking, speedcubereview,
bestsiteever pll trainer
cubeskills
dailypuzzles
wca website


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 22, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> speed solving.com
> thecubicle
> speedcube.com.au
> cyothekings website for algs
> ...


I knew I forgot a few youtubers


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 22, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I knew I forgot a few youtubers


there is a lot


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 30, 2019)

You should add this guide: https://hobbyinspired.com/rubiks-cube-timer/


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 1, 2019)

Jperm.net


----------



## MEF227 (Sep 1, 2019)

Jperm just launched his own website called jperm.net. It has a tutorial section and it has alg learners. You can also change the algorithms, pretty nice site.


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Mar 14, 2020)

should J perm.net be in algs in resources? its a great learning website for beginners and intermediate cubers. tho its only have tutorials for 2-4, bld, pll, oll, cll, and WV + CFOP


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 24, 2020)

curiousity2575 said:


> should J perm.net be in algs in resources? its a great learning website for beginners and intermediate cubers. tho its only have tutorials for 2-4, bld, pll, oll, cll, and WV + CFOP


I think it shuld be its very useful


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

curiousity2575 said:


> should J perm.net be in algs in resources? its a great learning website for beginners and intermediate cubers. tho its only have tutorials for 2-4, bld, pll, oll, cll, and WV + CFOP


The trainer is amazing and has the best custom alg interface.


----------

